# Osta RX Log summative



## Ahrnold (Jun 18, 2012)

I appreciate IML letting me try the new Osta RX but it was pure crap for me with no sides or gains over the 4-5 weeks I used it. Its a total rip off to the consumer to be charging $100+ for such crap! This verifies it that SARMs dont work...for me at least! My advice would be to stay far away and spend your hard earned more wisely on a proven effective ph or even low dose Test cycle! Thank you and that is all.


----------

